# Greenville SC Show today



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I attended a really big show today in Greenville SC, 2100 dogs, 20 rings, lots of vendors, oh it was wonderful. 13 Malts were sposed to be shown but not all of them were there. Still, there was a lot. Lar-Mor's End of the Rainbow (Katie) finished today. This little angel is something else. I'm pretty sure I want her to be the mother of Tanner's little brother. Oh she's precious, great big eyes, absolutely exquisite. Marcris had a puppy in the 9-12 month group, Marcris Lover's Trade Mark, simply beautiful, that little dog had the whitest fur I have ever seen and made everyone else look rather non-white. Another SC breeder, Tiffanees, had a little doll-baby, Tiffanees Nothing Could be Finer. Twas a wonderful day, I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wish I could have attended. Did you get any pictures you can share?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yeah we need pics!!

I went to a dog show today also. So did Mandymc65 and Joyomom. We had fun and spent lots of money. I watched Pat Keen show my dog to absolute PERFECTION. :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh I'm less than an hour away from Greenville!! (I'm not really in Asheville, I'm in a tiny town near it so I just put that.) I so would have gone if I had known! Do you know when the next one is? If it's another big one I'd like to go.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

> Wish I could have attended. Did you get any pictures you can share?[/B]


My husband got a great picture of a Clumber Spaniel, not "exactly" a Maltese, but he was white! I got a couple of good pics of Katie I'll try to post.


----------

